# WLAN mit dem FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick?

## neonik

Ich hab gestern nun endlich meine neue Hardware bekommen - mit den WLAN USB Sticks von AVM. Und seit gestern versuche ich vergebens sie unter Linux zum Laufen zu bekommen. Unter Windows funktionieren sie einwandfrei. Von Linux wird in den ganzen Anleitungen von AVM nichts gesagt.

Mir fehlt auch noch das Wissen über WLAN unter Linux, aber ich hab schon alles Mögliche versucht, um die USB Sticks zum Laufen zu kriegen.

Ich hab fritzcapi mit samt aller anderen Treiber installiert, die im Portage sind, zudem noch das Package wireless-tools und linux-wlan-ng. Geht nicht. Das Gerät wird einfach nicht erkannt. Also, vom System wird es wahrgenommen, lsusb zeigt es schon an, mit den richtigen Angaben - wie Herstellerbezeichnung, Interrupts usw. -, doch wird der Treiber nicht gefunden. Der Kernel ist auch richtig konfiguriert.

Ich bin nun mit Windows, kann deshalb keine Ausgaben posten, die evtl. relevant wären.

Was ich wissen wollte, ist nur ob jemand den FRTZ!WLAN USB Stick unter Linux zum Laufen bekommen hat.

----------

## sbriesen

Es gibt derzeit keinen Treiber für den Stick, soweit mir bekannt ist. Da wir aber wegen den ganzen ISDN/DSL-Gerätschaften sowieso schon mit AVM in Kontakt stehen, habe ich unseren dortigen Ansprechpartner vor einigen Tagen geau deswegen schon angeschrieben. Der Stick scheint ein wirklich heisses Eisen zu sein. Und bei dem generellen guten Linux-Support von AVM wäre das eigentlich eine gute Sache, wenn auch dieser Stick (selbst mit CSS-Treibern) funktionieren würde. Der Stick ist aber noch sehr neu und wurde wohl erst auf der diesjährigen Cebit vorgestellt.

Ach ja, AVM hat uns schon mehrfach diverse Testhardware zukommen lassen. Sie sind also sehr daran interessiert, dass ihre Produkte unter Linux funktionieren und in userem speziellen Fall unter Gentoo. Schon aus diesem Grunde kann man AVM-Produkte empfehlen (Leute kauft AVM-Harware! *g*). Allerdings muss man dennoch aufpassen, was bereits unterstützt wird, wie gut es funktioniert und auf welcher HW-Plattform man es einsetzen möchte.

----------

## sbriesen

Zu Deiner Information:

'fritzcapi' beinhaltet die ISDN (!) Treiber für die verschiedenen ISDN-Produkte von AVM. 'fcdsl' beinhaltet die Treiber für die DSL-Karten und ISDN/DSL-Kombis. Der BlueFRITZ! Bluetooth-Dongle wird direkt vom Kernel unterstützt, allerdings ohne T.30 Fax Support. Einen CSS-Treiber mit Fax-Support gibts von AVM dafür (noch) nicht. Die Treiber in'fritzcapi' und 'fcdsl' werden von AVM entwickelt und sind leider Closed-Source, funktionieren aber i.d.R. sehr zuverlässig (zumindest was die ISDN-Produktreihe angeht), jedoch derzeit ausschliesslich unter x86. Athlon-64 (amd64) Linux-Treiber sind für Q3 angekündigt. Sobald diese verfügbar sind, werden wir sie schnellst möglich ins Portage packen.

WLAN hat aber rein gar nichts mit ISDN und/oder DSL zu tun.  :Wink:  Das ist ein ganz anderes Thema, daher wirst Du mit o.g. Treiberpaketen generell kein Erfolg haben.

Mal sehen, was AVM auf meine Anfrage antwortet.

----------

## neonik

Tut mir Leid, dass ich erst jetzt antworte - irgendwie hab ich keine Benachrictigung vom Forum bekommen.

Vielen Dank für deine aufschlussreiche Antwort. Da muss ich wohl einfach nur warten, oder?  :Smile: 

Und das mit den in meinem Post erwähnten Paketen - naja, ich wollte ja sichergehen, dass ich alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft habe.  :Smile: 

Danke noch einmal!

Übrigens, ist es inzwischen bekannt geworden, wann ungefähr ein Linux-Treiber für den Stick rauskommt?

----------

## the-pugnacity

gibt es hier schon irgend welche neuerungen? die avm homepage schweigt sich ja aus

----------

## neonik

Hab bei AVM nachgefragt, die meinen ein Treiber solle im 4. Quartal dieses Jahres (2005) rauskommen.

----------

## genstef

Der Treiber ist jetzt im portage:

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?fwlanusb-0.09.00_beta

----------

